# Olcott or Point Breeze July 1st



## Wannago

Hey everyone,

Haven’t been to Lake O in 10 years. Always Point Breeze last week of July or August. I’m able to take my bro-in-laws first week of July. 

I know that many factors can change conditions but for those of you that go more often please provide any suggestions or comments on whether Olcott is more active at that time or PB 

We would arrive Sunday, June 39th and depart Morning of July 3rd. 

Thank you. And let your reels scream. 

Rick
Wannago


----------



## Decoy hound

With the high lake levels a lot of launches are closed. Olcott is open, not sure about Point Breeze? Might want to call first.


----------



## Wannago

Decoy hound said:


> With the high lake levels a lot of launches are closed. Olcott is open, not sure about Point Breeze? Might want to call first.


Thank you. I will monitor closely. Appreciate your response.


----------



## FISHIN 2

What century will june 39 fall ? Sorry, had to.. Good fishin ..


----------



## Kwall

Do know about this year but last year was outstanding out of Olcott


----------



## Wannago

FISHIN 2 said:


> What century will june 39 fall ? Sorry, had to.. Good fishin ..


Probably about the 3rd Friday last week when I thought about posting. . I deserved that one


----------



## Syclone

Looking to be up there about the same time if I can get a crew together. Lets work together.
Kem Wilson 614 288-9637


----------



## Limitman

Please post if u go out of olcott. We r heading up July 3rd through 7th


----------



## Lundy

Facilities are better in Olcott for sure, but I always every year went to Point Breeze for what in my opinion is better fishing, but I haven't been back in 3 years


----------



## Wannago

Lundy said:


> Facilities are better in Olcott for sure, but I always every year went to Point Breeze for what in my opinion is better fishing, but I haven't been back in 3 years


Thanks, all. 

I will post. Currently in San Diego (business) where it is dry. 

Myself and brother in laws planning on Sunday, June 30th thru July 3rd. 

Ken. I will message you closer to that time.


----------



## Wannago

We


Wannago said:


> Thanks, all.
> 
> I will post. Currently in San Diego (business) where it is dry.
> 
> Myself and brother in laws planning on Sunday, June 30th thru July 3rd.
> 
> Ken. I will message you closer to that time.


ll, work took precedent. None of us could travel for that duration. Went to Erie Sunday and limited. 

We’re hoping for last week of August to get up there (Point Breeze)

Thanks to everyone who replied previously. I know we missed a good bite. 

Rick


----------



## Heath Fairhurst

Any new reports for point breeze? Heading up on Wednesday and would love to hear!
Thanks!!


----------



## 34181

I'm also heading to Olcott on Wednesday for 10 days


----------



## FISHIN 2

Save me some !!!


----------



## Birdhntr

Also heading up Olocott to fish Thursday - Saturday. Sounds like it has been a tough bite. 

Has anyone had any luck on lakers? Might be something to try if the salmon bite is slow. 

Thanks!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## slashbait

Buddy up at the oak right now. Says it’s slow but did manage 6 between 2 boats, 1 a 26#


----------



## Heath Fairhurst

L


slashbait said:


> Buddy up at the oak right now. Says it’s slow but did manage 6 between 2 boats, 1 a 26#



Looks like it's going to be a slow grind for us later this week... Hope things pick up soon. Thanks for the info!


----------



## slashbait

2 of the 6 from oak today


----------



## bigeyehunter

Heading to Olcott Friday morning. Be camping at golden hill. 

Plan on heading deep any one want to share info let me know


----------



## Limitman

We were out July 4,5,6. We fished from 100-400 fow. Our best we 225 in front of Wilson and then later in the day 380' between Wilson and Olcott. Our biggest was 22 pounds. Dipsy 3 setting with spin dr and no see um fly back 200 did well. Also rigger with green spoon mag size down 45 was ok. Nothing really deeper caught anything of consequence. Heard the bar did produce a few. We lost a few really big fish on Saturday. I think we did pretty good for out of towners. Meat rig did catch a few smaller ones.


----------



## caseyroo

Was out of Wilson on 7-9. Ended with 6 Kings and 2 Steelhead in about 5 hours. The kings were between 15-18 with one at 26. Fish were very high even with high sun.


----------



## slashbait

caseyroo said:


> View attachment 313993
> View attachment 313991
> Was out of Wilson on 7-9. Ended with 6 Kings and 2 Steelhead in about 5 hours. The kings were between 15-18 with one at 26. Fish were very high even with high sun.


Amazed how dark that first fish is. The thinking used to be when there that dark early in the season they have been in the river mouth already?


----------



## Birdhntr

caseyroo said:


> View attachment 313993
> View attachment 313991
> Was out of Wilson on 7-9. Ended with 6 Kings and 2 Steelhead in about 5 hours. The kings were between 15-18 with one at 26. Fish were very high even with high sun.




How deep of water were you getting the Kings?

Thanks!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## caseyroo

350-370. Fish were very high though. 25/50 down


----------



## caseyroo

slashbait said:


> Amazed how dark that first fish is. The thinking used to be when there that dark early in the season they have been in the river mouth already?


First fish of the day so lightning might be off a little. That one came about 6 miles out in 350'


----------



## GalionLex

Hey Casey....... are you allowed to clean your fish while out on the lake this year? Thought a couple of years ago they reversed the rule to allow it?


----------



## Birdhntr

We fished out of Olocott July 11th -13th. Overall it was very tough for us, but some boat issues and weather was a major factor. 

We headed out Thursday evening and within 15 minutes we had our first King. However, almost at the same exact moment, my kicker and terrova started having issues. So that was the end of that. 

Luckily the issues were resolved once we were back on shore. We hit the lake early on Friday and were met with 3-5 foot waves and a strong northwest wind. We made it out to 100 foot of water and started to set lines. Before we could get a second rod in the water a big king hit a flasher fly combo running about 40 foot down. Again, quick success did not result in great results. Would be our only fish for the day (as weather continued to worsen, we called it quits). 

Woke up this morning and finally was greeted by a half way descent lake. We made a run out to 280-300 and started setting lines when we began to mark fish. It took a while to dial things in but ended up getting 3 Kings and a half dozen steelhead, before heading in to get on the road back to Columbus. 

Overall, even with the terrible luck/conditions, I think I have caught the Lake O bug. Would love to get out again, hoping for the middle of August for a return trip. 

Best setups were meat rigs off Mag dipsies. Run on 1 setting 100-150 down. Color was anything with green. 

Flasher fly on #1 dipsy on3 setting 150-200 back. 

No luck on riggers except one steelhead in a spoon. 

The shallow fish (150 or less) seemed to have moved out. 300-320 was a good depth for us today. 

Hope everyone enjoys and good luck to those who get out!!


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kwall

Sure ain’t like the last few years , going the the last weekend of July hopefully it changes


----------



## Decoy hound

Yes your allowed to clean them out in the lake.


----------



## GalionLex

Thanks Decoy


----------



## FISHIN 2

I think you must keep the skin on your filets though. Saves a lot of mess at the dock and feeds the fish..


----------



## Decoy hound

Fleas are starting to get bad as well.


----------



## Heath Fairhurst

We had a pretty good trip 7/10-7/14...
You have to work for them but they are there...
Our most productive program was 80' to 100' in the top 50'... Flashers and flys and magnum spoons both produced .


----------



## FISHIN 2

Nice job fellas. Gotta hunt em down. What area were you fishing ?


----------



## Heath Fairhurst

West of point breeze...


----------



## 34181

yes on fleas


----------



## kevyallen

hows the bite been recently, heading up the weekend of july 27th with some buddies


----------



## 34181

out right now o for 2 fleas terrible


----------



## kevyallen

PDNaz said:


> out right now o for 2 fleas terrible


What’s so bad about water fleas do they stick to the line?


----------



## 34181

after 1/2 hr


----------



## loomis82

That's some rough flea action. Fleas do the same thing as cotton would would do to your line! Makes it a real pain in the butt! Good luck to you the rest of this evening!!


----------



## 34181

ended up with 1 steelhead.


----------



## Heath Fairhurst

That certainly doesn't help...


----------



## Kwall

PDNaz said:


> after 1/2 hr
> View attachment 314875


You running wire or braid


----------



## 34181

Braid


----------



## GalionLex

PDNaz..... maybe ask around up there on this one. I have heard that they won’t collect as much on 30lb mono or bigger. To get you through your trip maybe you could put whatever length of mono 100, 150, 200 ft on the end of your braid. That way the mono is going through the water column not collecting fleas. May be a cheap remedy versus buying wire rigs right now. I’m assuming you are running braid on your dipsy rods. I feel your pain. First time I went to Olcott the fleas were bad. I now have wire dipsys for up there. I have not tried the heavy mono myself just something I heard. Apparently the larger diameter mono is to big for the fleas to gather??


----------



## D J

Sometimes you can get away with braid, but when the fleas are bad it is pretty rough.


----------



## 34181

I have the heavy mono, infact, last year I stopped by fish USA and bought line that is "supposedly" better on fleas.
30# blood line


----------



## Birdhntr

I was up last weekend and the fleas were bad. However, I noticed that the 30 lb big game on my riggers had little to no fleas. A lot less than my wire collected. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 34181

leaving in the morning be back Aug 10 for 2 weeks.


----------



## TRIPLE-J

30 pound mono does help


----------



## D J

I run the blood run 30 lb. sea flea. I think it helps, but I haven't done a side by side comparison with regular 30 lb. line. I just figured the more I can do to keep fleas away the better. I know some on LOU have stated that when fleas are really bad, even the flea repelling lines clog up.


----------



## kevyallen

Any suggestions what to spool the trolling rods with for the downriggers? What pound test backing/main line? I was planning on using braid just wasn't sure what pound test is ideal for these beasts and how much line you need on the reel as I heard they do make long runs.Thanks in advance any help is greatly appreciated!


----------



## Krt1911

There are two types of fleas up there now. One 30# mono will help, and one it won't. They best thing to do is just keep rotating your lines. Nothing in the water more than 30 min. 
Wire divers and copper flat lines are the best.
50# mono with a 20# leader on the riggers helps, but they still collect on the leader, so keep rotating them.


----------



## miked913

I run 30lb big game on my rigger rods with a 70lb spro micro swivel and about 15-20' 20lb flouro leader. I have 2 riggers but I have a 3rd rigger rod that I rotate in because sometimes the easiest way to get rid of the fleas is to just cut the line at the swivel and slide them off the line and re-tie so you can set a fresh clean rod and work on the other to get it ready to re set the next time. I can say that if you are there when the fleas are bad you will NEVER use braid again there. Heavy mono for riggers and wire for divers, copper in place of leadcore when fleas are bad, braid has no place during this time of year there. Good luck

Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


----------



## kevyallen

miked913 said:


> I run 30lb big game on my rigger rods with a 70lb spro micro swivel and about 15-20' 20lb flouro leader. I have 2 riggers but I have a 3rd rigger rod that I rotate in because sometimes the easiest way to get rid of the fleas is to just cut the line at the swivel and slide them off the line and re-tie so you can set a fresh clean rod and work on the other to get it ready to re set the next time. I can say that if you are there when the fleas are bad you will NEVER use braid again there. Heavy mono for riggers and wire for divers, copper in place of leadcore when fleas are bad, braid has no place during this time of year there. Good luck
> 
> Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


Thanks for advice guys!!! What is everyone catching now steelhead, kings and browns?


----------



## miked913

kevyallen said:


> Thanks for advice guys!!! What is everyone catching now steelhead, kings and browns?


Mostly Kings and steelhead. I have heard of a good offshore bite for both out of olcott. Good temps offshore and bait. 

Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


----------



## D J

I'll be up fishing 8/1 thru 8/3. The weather forecast looks good for setting up a consistent bite / stable water. I'll report back how things turn out and be on channel 68 if anyone wants to reach out.


----------



## 34181

we are heading up August 7-24 for over 2 weeks.


----------



## billybob7059

Fish July 19-20th. Not to bad , caught our 6 each day , 280-330’ Just west of Olcott. The fish where high , 60-70 ft on the rigger. Seemed like they liked a south troll in the west winds we had. All came on a flasher / fly. Couldn’t get spoons to go I was told meat rigs where hot as well.


----------



## Hookedup330

50lb mono will really help on the riggers. I always keep a roll on the boat to put a 100 ft top shot on if needed. I have a couple open seats AUG 6-7-8. If anyone is interested.


----------



## perchjerk

Had to cancel our trip with Capt. Marc Bottone for this Sunday and Monday due to half the guys getting sick. Anybody looking for a trip with probably the hardest working Capt in Olicot give him a call. 440-242-1904


----------

